# Pinstriping Tool For Rims?



## jkent (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen one of these? I found this at an estate auction a few months ago and at the time I had no idea what it was. Then one pops up on ebay and it says it's a pinstriping tool for bicycle rims. Thought i'd see if anyone here has ever seen or used one before?
Here are some pictures.


 

 


Here is the link to the one on Ebay.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=370781119784
Let me know what you think. It does have interchangable wheels for differnt width of pinstriping. thats what the two other wheels at the bottom are for.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

Never used one but may be bidding on the one on ebay.  Looks pretty neat.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 24, 2013)

I have one of the glass bottle ones, and it works very well on bike rims and fenders.  I upgraded to a Beugler striper and it works even better.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes i had one and sold it up at dudley ma. a few years ago.It works great but it takes practice.The hardest part is getting the paint to the right thickness.


----------



## jkent (Mar 24, 2013)

What kinda value? I only gave $5.00 for it, The one on ebay is at $71.00 but this one has extra wheels, head parts and an extra bottle. Any thought as to what the value might be?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 24, 2013)

Yikes!  I'd cheerfully sell mine for 71.00- I paid something like $5.00 for it t the auto parts store in the 1980's...  The Beuglers are MUCH better tool, and seem to go for around 50-75.00 used on eBay.  They are about double that new.  They do not leak as badly as the cheapies , the paint feeds better and they come with a wide selection of striping wheels. Either use One Shot signainters paint, or just thicken up any enamel with talcum powder or dry pigment to make a heavy cream consistency.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Yikes!  I'd cheerfully sell mine for 71.00- I paid something like $5.00 for it t the auto parts store in the 1980's...  The Beuglers are MUCH better tool, and seem to go for around 50-75.00 used on eBay.  They are about double that new.  They do not leak as badly as the cheapies , the paint feeds better and they come with a wide selection of striping wheels. Either use One Shot signainters paint, or just thicken up any enamel with talcum powder or dry pigment to make a heavy cream consistency.




Thanks Andrew, good to know.  I will not be bidding.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)

I love my Beugler, works awesome!


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2013)

But for a $5.00 investment and at the time I had no idea what it was. I only thought it looked interesting so for $5 i snatched it up.
Now it will probably just sit on a shelf with some other bicycle parts and collect dust. LOL


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)

you should clean it up and use it. Try it out on a piece of glass or paper. The paint I use is oil enamel sign paint. As long as it has a thicker consistency than other paint you should be good.


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 25, 2013)

My dad pinstriped cars with one of those for years.


----------

